# Schwinn Model?



## jeep44 (Jun 11, 2009)

I answered a Craigslist ad for an old rototiller, and this old Schwinn happened to be leaning there-It came home with the tiller

The owner told be it was his first bike,and he got it in 1954. It looks to be some version of a BA107-can anyone pin it down better than that from this rather poor photo?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Serial Number*

Look @ the left side (kickstand side) rear wheel drop out,or under the crank. Get the serial number then use the following link to look it up. Good luck. http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber2.htm

Pat


----------



## jeep44 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank You for that link. The dropout was stamped with T35370, which would make it from 10/01-10/11, 1955. Would this be a Hornet?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Hornet*

I'll bet it is. Check out the info. on this link. Have fun. http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1959/index.html

Pat


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2009)

*Deluxe Tornado?*

Check to see if the lower straight bar is the twin bar frame style.
 If it is, then you have the rare Deluxe Tornado made between 1959 and 1961. They were the last bikes Schwinn made that used the embossed straightbar tank. Pretty cool! They were the lowest cost bikes in the line up so most buyers went for the standard model that didn't have the horn tank, fork struts, rear carrier and fender mount headlight. I guess if you were going to spring for the deluxe model, then it made more sense to step up to the Panther or the Corvette. I have always loved the Tornado because the frame was so unusual from the rest of all the bikes that Schwinn built.
 The truss rods are the larger diameter type and the headlight was the Delta Hawk. The rack was the typical nine hole style and the chainguard was very plain with no embossing just the decal that said Schwinn deluxe Tornado. One other unusual feature was the bolt on kick stand. I think that this was the only postwar Schwinn that had this arrangement.
 Well, There you have it!


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 11, 2009)

nice buy how much did you get it for odd how it has the tank but not the rack or light usually thats the first thing to go


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 11, 2009)

thecabe has serial number chart too on the top left section of the window


----------



## jeep44 (Jun 11, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> nice buy how much did you get it for odd how it has the tank but not the rack or light usually thats the first thing to go




I paid $70 for it. This bike has been with one owner all its life,so I guess that is why it was fairly complete-the owner had fond memories of his father buying it for him, and he had plans to restore it, but as he told me, he realized this was just never going to happen,as he had all sorts of other projects in his crowded garage. It would have been nice if that light and chainguard had been around there.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2009)

*B.F. Goodrich Flying Star*

There is a bike on e-bay right now that is pretty interesting. You might want to check it out. ( 290323460276 )It is a 1960/61 B.F. Goodrich Flying Star. It is the same bike as the Deluxe Tornado except for one very strange difference. The horn tank doesn't have any provision for the horn unit. So it's a horn tank without a horn. ( 290322749107 )I have never seen this before. The decal on the tank is the later Schwinn script as opposed to the Tornado's stylized Schwinn lettering ala the Black Phantom. At one point the whole bike was going for $8.00 so it would have been worth it just to get the chainguard for your bike,(unfortunately, the headlight is missing). but now there are some other bidders, so it probably wouldn't be worth it anymore. But if there are any other Tornado fans out there, check this bike out. The tank is bizarre.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 11, 2009)

what chainguard do you want I have a feather one that would work.


----------

